# Interval International



## greenfrog (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi all

Not sure which board would be the most appropriate, but are any of the other UK based owners finding the level of quality and service they are receiving from II to be approaching a shambles. Maybe I just to need to rant and then I'll feel better. If so, just humour me and at least improve my weekend.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 5, 2016)

greenfrog said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not sure which board would be the most appropriate, but are any of the other UK based owners finding the level of quality and service they are receiving from II to be approaching a shambles. Maybe I just to need to rant and then I'll feel better. If so, just humour me and at least improve my weekend.



Yes, they've always been a shambles in my experience. I detest using II and wish that Marriott would implement their own exchange system as I only ever trade between Marriott's.

I can't recall any interaction with the call handlers that hasn't gone smoothly.


----------



## klpca (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not sure what specific issues you are having and if this is a UK vs US thing, but there is an Interval liaison for tug members. He is great to work with. It is all done through email. Here is a link to the thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198023

Good luck!


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 5, 2016)

greenfrog said:


> Hi all
> 
> <snip>
> are any of the other UK based owners finding the level of quality and service they are receiving from II to be approaching a shambles.
> <snip>



Please let us know the specific problem you have experienced, and we may be able to offer suggestions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Yes, they've always been a shambles in my experience. I detest using II and wish that Marriott would implement their own exchange system as I only ever trade between Marriott's.
> 
> I can't recall any interaction with the call handlers that hasn't gone smoothly.



Marriott has their own exchange system, it is their Destinations Club. You can enroll your owned weeks or buy points. Marriott will never implement a week for week exchange program.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 6, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott has their own exchange system, it is their Destinations Club. You can enroll your owned weeks or buy points. Marriott will never implement a week for week exchange program.



Yes but that's no good for me. The value of the weeks that I own are insufficient to pay for a week at the same resort in the same season. It would make no sense for us to enroll our weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Yes but that's no good for me. The value of the weeks that I own are insufficient to pay for a week at the same resort in the same season. It would make no sense for us to enroll our weeks.



But that is true for almost every Marriott owner that enrolled in DC. Enrolling gives you other options and benefits beyond just converting your week to points. It can be financially beneficial depending on how many weeks you own.

I rarely if ever call II to do an exchange, so I don't have to deal with their customer service much. I manage all of our transactions online.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 6, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> But that is true for almost every Marriott owner that enrolled in DC. Enrolling gives you other options and benefits beyond just converting your week to points. It can be financially beneficial depending on how many weeks you own.



Our requirements are two weeks in the summer holidays and a week or two during the other school holidays. I've not seen any way that we can achieve this with converting our existing weeks into DC and using that program unless I'm missing something.


----------

